

First Mobile Phone Linus Does Not Hate - steve19
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/07/linus-torvalds-nexus-one/

======
steve19
Ironic considering Google refuse to contribute the Android kernel code into
the mainline kernel.

------
fragmede
non blogspam: [http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2010/02/happy-
camper.htm...](http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2010/02/happy-camper.html)

